# Lesner rash?



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

While fishing Lesner last Sunday, I had both my legs hanging over the side of the kayak for a couple hours.

When I got home, my legs were itching like crazy.
Monday, I had big red bumps all over my legs from the knees down. Tuesday, the bumps turned into blisters. I went to the "Doc", and he called it the "tidal rash"? Nothing definate, but he thinks they were bites or stings from small jellyfish?

Any of you guys/girls ever experince this?



Bye the way! Wife said she is glad I was not wading !


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

*Great question*

This thread might deserve a bigger audience. I'll be closely watching feedback.

Uncdub13, would it be useful to move it to the open forum?


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

John, I do get something similar to chigger bites, but I work outdoors, too, so I can't isolate to one or the other. It does seem more prevelant after spending time in the water, though.

If it's the same, the sores will seep for a couple of days before healing up.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

I had a smaller case of it a couple years ago when I would sit off the grass beds for hours on end, catching "specks". I had my legs hanging off the T160 for 3-4 hours at a time.


But nothing like this, Cant even wear pants.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Swimmers' itch
Parasites in contaminated water can enter the superficial layers of exposed skin — skin not covered by your swimsuit, wet suit or waders. The organisms soon die and cause a skin reaction called swimmers' itch. Initially, the reaction is mild and consists of redness of the affected skin followed by itchy, red, raised areas. On subsequent exposures to the organisms, the reaction can be more severe and persistent, sometimes causing blisters.

Swimmers' itch isn't serious and usually resolves within a week without medical treatment. See your doctor if the rash doesn't clear up in this time frame or if you're uncomfortable or in pain.











Sorry, dude, never had that.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I had somethin similar happen to me this past winter on a warmer day while wade fishing. All of a sudden my legs were itching like crazy and had a slight rash that evening but nothing major.

Reckon i'll move this out in the open upon request for more views..


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Sea Lice*

I have had several cases of what my "Doc" said were Sea Lice . To the best of my knowledge they are baby crabs that can get into your pores and result in a very icthy rash . I have found the best treatment to be Rubbing Alcohol at the onset , then use Calomine Lotion as you would for Poison Ivy  or just stay out of the water ......PEACE OUT.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Sea lice is not a lice.....*

In fact, what people consider sea lice is actually bits and pieces of very tiny anemone and jellyfish. Usually it appears after a rough few days of sea when all these things are broken aprat from rock jetties, groins and other tidal areas. The "debris" can be concentrated in areas that are effected by currents or waves and collects in areas sometimes where there are eddies. It can be irritating and if you get allergic reactions to any stings from sea like you'll most likely see a reaction from this. 

After a nearshore hurricane can be really bad. If you have a shirt on such as a rash guard, they can get caught up on the inside and gets even worse.
Read a little about it here.....

http://dermnetnz.org/arthropods/sea-bathers.html


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

http://www.fau.edu/safe/sea-lice.html

larval form of anemonae and jellyfish


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

hamlet said:


> http://www.fau.edu/safe/sea-lice.html
> 
> larval form of anemonae and jellyfish


Interesting.....Thanks for the clear up


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

There is also a common parasite from the periwinkle that imbeds in the skin, a lot like chiggers. Treatment is the same or it goes away in about a week untreated.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Too Busy said:


> There is also a common parasite from the periwinkle that imbeds in the skin, a lot like chiggers. Treatment is the same or it goes away in about a week untreated.


That would probably be the culprit I have battled in the past. I have waded several areas that have millions of periwinkles, makes sense to me.....Thanks for the info........PEACE OUT.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

sealice, in a nutshell....... sucks to experience, but its part of being in the water frequently...


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

J, any better today?


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

I was out that same weekend in the same general area and when I got home had the exact same thing. I figured it was Chiggers as well but was going insane thinking of where I got chiggers and then thought that the only place that it could have come from was from my Yak (something nesting in it) and gave the Yak a good cleaning. Anyway, now I know. Thanks a bunch. It took a bit to clear mine up, but I am all good now. 

Hazzard of my hobby I guess.  

Have a good one guys and girls!


Thom



J_Lannon said:


> While fishing Lesner last Sunday, I had both my legs hanging over the side of the kayak for a couple hours.
> 
> When I got home, my legs were itching like crazy.
> Monday, I had big red bumps all over my legs from the knees down. Tuesday, the bumps turned into blisters. I went to the "Doc", and he called it the "tidal rash"? Nothing definate, but he thinks they were bites or stings from small jellyfish?
> ...


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Im just now clearing up.*

Man, That stuff drove me crazy, Had to wear my gortex bottoms last couple of weeks. They get hot in this warm weather.:redface:

I still have a ton of scabs left over , but at least the itching is gone.

Going out tonight around dark. Gonna stay out all night.


Thanx for all the feedback everyone.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

John, don't feel alone. I got a good dose of it during the TKAA tourney last Sat. from the Lynnhaven also. I like to dangle my legs over the sides as I Yak to stretch out. Fortunately I only got it on the right leg. It's stopped itching but the bumps are still there.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

jay b said:


> John, don't feel alone. I got a good dose of it during the TKAA tourney last Sat. from the Lynnhaven also. I like to dangle my legs over the sides as I Yak to stretch out. Fortunately I only got it on the right leg. It's stopped itching but the bumps are still there.




Wow.....sorry to hear that Jay.


----------

